
How many of you know deep down that the team is working on something no one want - zwu23
https://iism.org/article/how-many-of-you-know-deep-down-that-the-team-is-working-on-something-that-no-customer-wants-54
======
diffrinse
OP suggestion is kinda strange, I don't see how it'd ever politically work out
for their to be a separate group doing the job that you should already be
doing. That group would have to have political cover from way on high, which
really just brings us back to, "it starts at the top", no?

To be fair, my org is shares similar problems to his descriptions. But I
couldn't imagine the bru-hah-hah amongst not just managers but line engineers
if a new group was created to do all the fun stuff basically. People are aware
they're on a treadmill but that don't want shoved in their faces.

